# AAS Powder Displacement



## powders101 (Jan 25, 2012)

By: Mr.Rose


I have a new article to post up, and It involves that little bit of information that EVERYONE neglects... Displa***ent!!

What was that Newbie? You thought it was 0.75 or 0.85 mL's per gram of powder. Oh how wrong you were. Ask yourself how can every steroid with so many different ester weights, weight the same? They can't. So I have done what I always do, save the day with my articles.

Lets look at the chart. I have only added a short list for now, I will update it as I have time.

Densities of Common Steroid Powders (Dry Weight) per mL aka CC aka cm^3.

Testosterone Base - Density 1.12g/mL
Testosterone Propionate - Density 1.10g/mL
Testosterone Enanthate - Density 1.06g/mL
Testosterone Cypionate - Density 1.10g/mL
Testosterone Decanoate - Density 1.04g/mL
Testosterone Isocaproate - Density 1.07g/mL
Testosterone Phenylpropionate - Density 1.13g/mL
Trenbolone Acetate - Density 1.18g/mL
Trenbolone Enanthate - Density 1.10g/mL
Nandrolone Decanoate - Density 1.04g/mL
Masterone propionate - Density 1.07g/mL

Ok but what does that all mean Mr.Rose? It means when we add 1 gram of powder to our solvent mixture (that's the oil, BB, BA mix) it will displace the mixture at this amount:

Testosterone Base - 1g Displaces 0.893mL
Testosterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
Testosterone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.943mL
Testosterone Cypionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
Testosterone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL
Testosterone Isocaproate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL
Testosterone Phenylpropionate - 1g Displaces 0.885mL
Trenbolone Acetate - 1g Displaces 0.848mL
Trenbolone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
Nandrolone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL
Masterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL

Now for the love of god PLEASE STOP using 0.75 or 0.85mL per gram. It won't matter much if you make 10-50mL but when you make a lot... you will screw up dosages and ratio's.


----------



## Collinb (Nov 13, 2012)

Would that displacement carry over for other compunds with the same ester lengths?  Like would Test Phenylpropinate have the same density and displacement as Nandorolone Phenylpropinate?


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2012)

Collinb said:


> Would that displacement carry over for other compunds with the same ester lengths?  Like would Test Phenylpropinate have the same density and displacement as Nandorolone Phenylpropinate?



I wouldnt think so, infact, no im sure it doesnt.


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks "powders 101"! Great info. A piece of the puzzle ive always needed.


----------



## Collinb (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah I noticed it doesnt, Im having a hard time finding a list of the densities and displacements of each powder type


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2012)

Collinb said:


> Yeah I noticed it doesnt, Im having a hard time finding a list of the densities and displacements of each powder type



Hes got most of the popular ones there. He says hes going to add to the list. If there is something inparticular you are looking for, ask him.


----------



## striffe (Nov 14, 2012)

Collinb said:


> Yeah I noticed it doesnt, Im having a hard time finding a list of the densities and displacements of each powder type



Hes got most of the popular ones there. He says hes going to add to the list. If there is something inparticular you are looking for, ask him.


----------



## basskiller (Nov 14, 2012)

the reasoning behind using  0.85ML is because it's an average. The calculator was meant for Joe Bodybuilder to home brew his own gear. Most people won't have a super accurate weight scale.. Most won't have access to a real "clean room"  lab or even laminar flow hood..  
So the we just use an average. 

If your making gear that accurate, then you should already know the formula to figure out weight to volume displacement.


----------



## Collinb (Nov 14, 2012)

Good point, its pretty close no matter what, but I did end up finding the displacement of NPP, which is what I was initially wondering.   Its

.885mL/g displacement


----------



## striffe (Nov 15, 2012)

basskiller said:


> the reasoning behind using  0.85ML is because it's an average. The calculator was meant for Joe Bodybuilder to home brew his own gear. Most people won't have a super accurate weight scale.. Most won't have access to a real "clean room"  lab or even laminar flow hood..
> So the we just use an average.
> 
> If your making gear that accurate, then you should already know the formula to figure out weight to volume displacement.



Basskiller, just wanted to thank you for the great resource you have made available. Ive learned lots from you through this journey. Not to say there is always lots more to learn.
Ive used your website for a long time, but i always calculated my own recipes. I never looked at the calculator until recently. Somehow, I overlooked it for a long time. I wish i knew about it when i first started messing with my own brew. As for weight to volume displacement, ive always used  .8 or  .85, but over time my batches have increased in size, using the correct weight to volume displacement has become more important.
Thanks again BK!


----------



## Collinb (Nov 15, 2012)

Seriously have to agree.  I am learning as much as I can, going to have a go at brewing this winter in about a month or two.  Your site and posts on forums as well as powders posts here have literally given me all I need.


----------



## billyboy72 (Jan 13, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Good point, its pretty close no matter what, but I did end up finding the displacement of NPP, which is what I was initially wondering.   Its
> 
> .885mL/g displacement



Was .885g/ml confirmed for NPP?


----------



## Ruhlfreak55 (Feb 28, 2013)

much easier.....use a graduated cylinder....


----------



## striffe (Feb 28, 2013)

Ruhlfreak55 said:


> much easier.....use a graduated cylinder....



Welcome to AnaSci. Why dont you stop over in the introductions section and introduce yourself. Hope you stick around.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 28, 2013)

Come on ruhl
Sounds like you know what you're doing so do what hijacked prescribed bro. People will respect you more that way. Its cool you stopped and id like to get to know what you got .thanks.


----------



## Bodybuilder0713 (Mar 2, 2013)

So this is the number you would plug into the calculator where it says powder weight for tren enanthate 0.909?


----------



## greggy (Mar 2, 2013)

Bodybuilder0713 said:


> So this is the number you would plug into the calculator where it says powder weight for tren enanthate 0.909?



Yes.


----------

